# Lizard identification



## biomass (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, i took this picture a couple of years ago near Brisbane,could someone help identify it please,just curious to what species it is.







Thanks
John


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 24, 2009)

its a water dragon ...and very common ..


----------



## biomass (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for that,its a pretty looking dragon and have been meaning to find out what it was for ages.


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 24, 2009)

*male ewd*

Hi there..a Male eastern water dragon....cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 24, 2009)

did I not give enough informative ID?....biomass it is male due to the redness colouration you can see around its chest area ...its scientific name is phsignathus lesueurii gets to around 245mm ....


----------



## JasonL (Mar 24, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> did I not give enough informative ID?....biomass it is male due to the redness colouration you can see around its chest area ...its scientific name is phsignathus lesueurii gets to around 245mm ....



Well I for one thought you meant a Chinese Water Dragon...and was wondering what it was doing in Brisbane??


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 24, 2009)

lmao ....he is from scotland not usa, he has some commonsense ....


----------



## biomass (Mar 25, 2009)

Cheers all, yeah i gathered it was an australian water dragon, strange though as it wasn't really near any water but if i remember rightly there was a long drought at the time so hardly surprising there was little water around.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 25, 2009)

Biomass I had faith in you ,I knew you thought it was an "aussle species" ...after all there isnt a 'BRISBANE' in China now


----------

